# specialized tri spoke wheels



## jhigga15 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have a friend that is going to sell me some old specialized tri spoke wheels…Front and Back. Any one have experience with these wheels? Also how is the combo if the tri wheels in the front and back? 

Thanks,


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

By your description, they're the same Dupont wheels that Hed sells now and Zipp(?) is rumored to be buying the rights too. If they're in good condition, they're pretty good wheels. Many pro's run them exclusively on the front (Vino rebadged as 'Easton' at the Tour last year). The big difference in ride is that traditional wheel has spokes in tension, whereas the 3 has big carbon spokes in compression, so they'll ride differently. Also, I believe the Spec 3's are quite a bit heavier than equivelant spoked wheels, so they'd be better for a flat TT.

More info here: http://archive.roadbikereview.com/04/0EFDBF9A.php


----------



## jhigga15 (Mar 6, 2008)

They do seem in good condition...
I will try them out


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tri-spokes*



jhigga15 said:


> I have a friend that is going to sell me some old specialized tri spoke wheels…Front and Back. Any one have experience with these wheels? Also how is the combo if the tri wheels in the front and back?


The essence of these wheels is that they are heavy, very strong, very fast, and sensitive to cross winds. They are some of the fastest wheels ever made, but can be a drag if you're doing a lot of climbing, and be tough to control in heavy winds if you are a lighter weight rider. Also, be sure that the rear wheel can take the cassette that you're using. If they're old enough, they were threaded for freewheels.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a pair several years ago, and they rode terrible. They would flex between the spokes, so it felt like you were riding down a set of railroad tracks. I could even see my arms shake as the wheels spun. I weighed about 225 at the time, so maybe with a lighter rider they would be OK, But I'd give them a try first.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Kerry Irons said:


> be sure that the rear wheel can take the cassette that you're using. If they're old enough, they were threaded for freewheels.


Very important. Lots of em were indeed freewheel wheels. If so, you can convert it to track spacing pretty easily...

HTH

M


----------



## jhigga15 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am 6'0 and 180...The already have a Sham hub on there


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm not familiar with the older Tri spokes. I do have a Hed3 now. You may have a challenge getting it inflated if you don't have a Silca disc chuck or a pump head that fits into the cavity. Keep that in mind before you want to get out on them.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

cydswipe said:


> I'm not familiar with the older Tri spokes. I do have a Hed3 now. You may have a challenge getting it inflated if you don't have a Silca disc chuck or a pump head that fits into the cavity. Keep that in mind before you want to get out on them.


...and remember to bring the disc chuck along if you take them out on a training ride. 

I raced a front tri spoke many times in mass start races where it was still legal, often coupled with a spinergy Rev-X in the rear (similar advantages/complaints). They're particularly useful for days where you think you're going to be spending some time alone or in small breaks. If it's a super steep course or something that is almost guaranteed to come down to a sprint finish, I'd chose something else. They should also be avoided on super gusty days. Even if you can handle them just fine by yourself, pack riding is a little different nor is there any use in scaring other riders with your twitching front wheel, even if you are keeping your bike in place. Ironically, crosswinds are where these wheels are most effective, but the advantage is negated if it's gusty and you're spending more energy trying to remain upright vs. pedaling faster than everyone else. The old Specialized wheels are indeed heavy, but aerodynamics trumps weight on most courses, and they also act like big 'ol flywheels over the little rollers. Most people become way too preoccupied with bike & wheel weight when they should be focusing on aerodynamics and rolling resistance before that (which themselves pale in comparison to proper bike fit, training, body fat%, racing strategy, etc). 

Like others have said, trispokes are not particularly enjoyable to ride and not something I'd buy just for kicks, but they are indeed fast. They're perfect for the occasional tt/tri and the local Tuesday twilight races on flatish courses. Otherwise I'd probably go with something more conventional, like a nice Mavic Open Pro build.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Sell them at a hudge proffit to the fixed gear crowd. Get even more bucks if you paint them lime green first. See BSNYC


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

They can also be converted to a front. That's how I got mine for $100.


----------

